# ! Fahrrad-Diebstahl in Mainz !



## feardorcha (23. Juli 2007)

Dieses Wochenende wurde mein GT Timberline gestohlen.
Inzwischen ist im Gegensatz zu den Bildern folgendes montiert worden:

- Rock Shox Mag 21 Federgabel
- rot-weißer Fizik Pave Sattel
- Schwalbe Marathon Plus Reifen

Wer Hinweise hat, die zum Auffinden des Rades führen, darf eine Belohnung erwarten!

Gruß,
Freddy


----------



## GTdanni (23. Juli 2007)

Mein Beileid, wärste mal lieber im Osten geblieben. 

Ich hoffe du bekommst es wieder, ansonsten sieh es als Chance dir ein neues (muss ja kein Neues sein) anzuschaffen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (25. Juli 2007)

So ein Sch..........!!!

Das hab ich auch schon zweimal mitmachen müssen.
Man müsste das Bike und den Dieb finden.
Danach hätte ich bestimmt eine längere Haftstrafe wegen sadistischer Quälerei eines asozialisierten Mitmenschen an der Backe  
Aber das Glück hat man nie.
Wünsch Dir trotzdem dass Du das Glück hast es wiederzufinden.

So...muss mich jetzt mal langsam abreagieren uns mein System runterfahren


----------



## feardorcha (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo, liebe GTler!

Ich habe noch ein kleines Problem. Die Versicherung will von mir den Wiederbeschaffungswert (aktualisierter Neuwert) wissen. Also der Wert eines Rades von heute, das gleicher Qualität ist, zu dem Preis von heute! Ich finde es verdammt schwierig, diesen zu ermitteln. Schließlich bedeutet das, dass man viele Faktoren berücksichtigen muss:

- Sind Fahrräder teurer geworden? (1997 kostete es ohne die neuen Anbauteile 995 DM = 508,74 Euro)
- Wo ist das GT Timberline in der Modellpallette des Jahres 1997 anzusiedeln? Gibt es evtl. einen direkten Nachfolger, mit dem es zu vergleichen ist?
- nachträglich angebrachte Anbauteile: Rock Shox Mag 21 (etwa auch um 97); Preis unbekannt, war aber meines Wissens nach eines der Top-Modelle), Komplettaustausch des Antriebs 2006 (Kurbel, Innenlager, Ritzel, Kette; Kostenpunkt: 74,59 Euro), neue Reifen vor einem halben Monat (Kostenpunkt: 33,90 Euro)
- Wo findet man eine allgemeingültige Preisliste oder suche ich mir etwa den teuersten Anbieter als Referenz? 

Würde mich über Tips eurerseits sehr freuen!

Gruß,
Freddy


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juli 2007)

Schau auch mal hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265563

Wie deine Investitionen bei einem Gutachten bewertet werden, weiß ich nicht. Sollte aber schon eine Rolle spielen (Rechnungen vorzeigen!)

Ansonsten würde ich das Rad eher in die untere Kategorie der damaligen GT-Palette einordnen, denn das STX-Schaltwerk war noch das "beste" Teil daran, Ansonsten waren Alivio und Acera verbaut. Schau auch mal unter www.mtb-kataloge.de nach, da gibt es die Kataloge von damals zum Download. Nicht irritieren lassen, wenn nicht genau deine Farbe zu finden ist, da hat GT gerne mal was geändert ;-)

Heute wäre es irgendwo zwischen Avalanche 2.0 und Avalanche 3.0 einzuordnen. Preise dafür z.B. hier:

http://www.cyclery.de/pd-635229021.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_L_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=5

http://www.cyclery.de/pd1264857711.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_M_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=5


----------



## feardorcha (26. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank!

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Versicherung diese Referenz akzeptiert und keine ebay-Artikel heranziehen...


----------

